# How often do shrimp molt?



## Kehy

I've got an amano shrimp that molts about once a week, is this normal? It's the only thing in the tank, so I'm not worried about it getting picked off by anything, but it's really frustrating because every time I think about getting a betta for the tank, it molts. Also, it never eats the molts. And how long is a shrimp vulnerable after molting, I'd like to get my fish soon.


----------



## holly12

How long have you had him Kehy? Young shrimps/shrimps that are growing a lot or fast, can molt up to once a week. Once it's an adult, it will molt a few times a year. 

Is he molting more than he used to?

Have you changed anything, like adding iodine? That will make him molt faster.

As for being vulnerable after the molt, I've heard 72 hours is usually the time it takes for the shell to harden, but I had a bamboo shrimp that would molt over night and be out the next morning catching food. If you have lots of plant coverage and caves or wood for him to hide in, he should be safe from your betta.

Oh, and my shrimp NEVER ate their molted shells... they are supposed to, but mine never did. I was vacuuming out molted shells each week during water changes, lol. I'd leave it in there a few days after it's molted, and if it's still there by then, take it out. (Maybe the shrimp is getting enough calcium from your water/it's food, and it doesn't feel the need to eat it's molted shell.


----------



## Kehy

When I got him, he was about an inch long, and I've had him for about 4 months. I think he only molted once or twice back then, but that might have been due to there being a betta in there with him. Since I came home for the summer though, about 2 months ago, he's been molting a lot more frequently. Water, I'm guessing on that one. And then 2 weeks ago I put the tank under a fairly powerful desklamp, so there's been a lot more algae, and he's molted twice
Lol, I guess I just have a fat shrimp then


----------



## Gizmo

My Amanos molt about once a month, but they are pretty old.


----------



## holly12

Uh oh Kehy.... did you get hooked on 'Dragon Cave?'


----------



## Kehy

holly12 said:


> Uh oh Kehy.... did you get hooked on 'Dragon Cave?'


...yes...

lol i love games with collecting stuff and trying to find hidden or rare stuff...so yeah


----------

